# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Διαγωνισμός Bodybuilding.gr 2016 -  Best Member Pic

## Polyneikos

Θα ξεκινήσουμε μια σειρά άτυπων διαγωνισμών μεταξύ των μελών, με σκοπό να ωθήσουμε τα μέλη να συμμετέχουν , πιστεύω θα βγει και χαβαλές αλλά θα υπάρχουν και κάποια δώρα από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, χορηγό του Bodybuilding.gr.
*Ο εν λόγω διαγωνισμός "Βest Pic"  θα είναι της καλύτερης προσωπικής φωτογραφίας που θα σχετίζεται με το Bodybuilding.*
Αυτή η φωτό μπορεί να είναι καινούργια ή και πιο παλιά σας, μέσα από το γυμναστήριο, σε εξωτερικό χώρο, στις διακοπές , οπουδήποτε.
Δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός να βγούν φωτογραφίες με πόζες του στυλ η καλύτερη διπλή δικεφάλων μετά από ένα σετ δικεφάλων (όχι όμως ότι αποκλείονται) , όσο στο να είναι εμπνευσμένες.


Οσοι λοιπόν θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν, θα ανεβάζουν την φωτό τους επισυναπτόμενη μέσω του Forum και όχι από άλλους uploaders , *από σήμερα εως και 15 Σεπτεμβρίου* σε αυτό το τόπικ προκειμένου να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή.
Κατόπιν θα ανοίξει *μια δημοσκόπηση για 10 ημέρες* όπου θα μπουμε όλα τα μέλη να ψηφίσουμε από όλες τις υποψήφιες φωτογραφίες.

*Οι τρείς πρώτοι νικητές,* κερδίζουν ένα προεξασκητικό συμπλήρωμα *Complete Pre της Warriorlab*, προσφορα του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* , το οποίο θα μπορουν να το παραλάβουν από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ή από κάποιο κατάστημα του δικτύου των Χ-Treme Stores.
Aπό τον διαγωνισμό αποκλείεται η συμμετοχή διαχειριστών ώς προς την φωτογραφία αλλά θα έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου στην Δημοσκόπηση.
Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους συμμετάσχουν!

_Δίνω ένα παράδειγμα φωτογραφιών που έχουν μπεί εδω μέσα από μέλη και θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να συμμετάσχουν._

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραια ιδεα Κωστα. Πλακα θα εχει! :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμένω συμμετοχή του Τόλη που αρέσκεται σε ωραίες φωτογραφίες και γιατί οχι και την δικιά σου, εχω μαθει εχεις μαυρίσει και ήσουν φουλ πρωτεϊνη στις διακοπές  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χααχα ναι! Φουλ πρωτεινη απο πηγη προβατινας στα καρβουνα κ γαλα κατευθειαν απο τα μασταρια τους :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

Ελα παμε γερα, οι περισοτεροι ξερω οτι ηδη εχετε ετοιμες φωτο απο διακοπες που περιμενουν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Έλα Διονύσαρε για κάνε την αρχή :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι διαχειριστές δεν συμμετέχουμε Γιαννη! :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Α ναι μωρέ, ξεχάστηκα :01. Mr. Green:  Αλλά δεν πειράζει δώστε παράδειγμα και ας είστε εκτός συναγωνισμού :01. Wink:

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπορειτε απο τωρα να μου στειλετε το δωρο μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραιος, καλή αρχή!
Διαλεξε την μια όμως, γιατί με την μια μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fataoulas

....ωχ. Και ειχα σκοπο να ανεβασω καμια 200ρια  :01. Mr. Green:   Με τοσες λεω, θα πιασω ολα τα γουστα οταν γινει η μπζηφοφορια   :01. ROFL: 


Κρατα τη πρωτη Κωστα μου, αφου αυτη ετυχε, ας μεινει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Αν το φάω θα με θολώσει άραγε?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου Τόλη, περίμενα την συμμετοχή σου :03. Clap: 
50ποντο φαίνεται το χέρι σου, εκτος αν ειναι βαριά η βάφλα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Εκτός συναγωνισμού*, ειδάλλως θα πρέπει να μοιραστούμε ένα κουτι συμπλήρωμα 25 ατομα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Βαζω κ γω τη δικη μου :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

XΟντραίνει το παιχνίδι :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

*Εκτός Συναγωνισμού*  Για την παρέα και την έμπνευση ομως..καλη επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες

----------


## RAMBO

Ετοιμος για την ρεβανς  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τρελλέ :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και ο τίτλος , μετα απο συμπόσιο στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα με την χλαμίδα σε ασκήσεις για χώνευση πρίν τον ύπνο :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ετοιμος για την ρεβανς


Μεγαλε λιγο πιο διπλα το σεντονι και θα χες βγει επιτοπου νικητης.

----------


## sobral

Rambo σε τρελά κέφια θέτοντας σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για την κούπα χαχα :01. Smile:  Ευθύμη η γάτα θεά! Αραχτή και light...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μεγαλε λιγο πιο διπλα το σεντονι και θα χες βγει επιτοπου νικητης.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ευχαριστούμε για τος φωτο με τα κατοικιδιά σας, αλλα δεν μπορουν να συμμετέχουν στο παρόν τόπικ, θα πανε στα οφ τόπικ :05. Biceps:

----------


## schinas



----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε φοβερή φωτογραφία :03. Bowdown:

----------


## goldenera

Προτείνω να δοθεί ειδικό βραβείο στο φίλο πιο πάνω, πραγματικά δεν έχω ξαναματαδεί τέτοια κατασκευή :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να κάνω που τότε δεν είχα φωτογραφική μηχανη , ούτε το σκέφτηκα να έβγαζα φωτο με αντίστοιχη κατασκευή,  αλλα με το καζάνι που ζεσταιναν νερο να πλένουν τα ρούχα και για τροχαλία ενα μουαγιέ απο ρόδα απο μηχανάκι με τον άξονα περασμένη απο δυο σανίδια και για αυξομείωση βάρους σακούλες με άμμο  :01. Razz:

----------


## schinas

Αν και η συμμετοχή δόθηκε  με την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία πιστεύω πως και αυτή έχει την πλάκα της.

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Πολύ καλή!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Θα μπω σε προγραμμα ογκου ,θα με βοηθησεις; Θα μου δινεις το γαλα σου; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χα,χα, για σφάξιμο την πας Χρηστάρα και έχεις αρχίσει το καλόπιασμα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οοοχι!   Ποτε δεν τρωω κατι που ταιζω! :01. Razz:

----------


## jimmatas

ας ριξω μια που δε θυμαμαι ποτε παρθηκε, Απριλιο νομιζω.
+Δημητρης1924

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τιγκα οι Μητσηδες! :05. Weights:  Ωραιοι! :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

> ας ριξω μια που δε θυμαμαι ποτε παρθηκε, Απριλιο νομιζω.
> +Δημητρης1924


Cool guys! αλλά θα προτιμούσα διπλή δικεφάλων  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

επειδη δεν μπορουσα να αποφασισω ποια απο τις 3 να βαλω τις εβαλα και τις 3 σε μια χαχα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

φιλε αυτη με το σεηκερ στα κομμαντα τα σπαει :08. Shoot:

----------


## Predator1995

σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  ακοαμ την θυμαμαι την μερα εκεινη μετεφερα στο συνολο 300 φορεια των 12 κιλων απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ σε μια αποθηκη κανονικα ημασταν 2 αλλα ο ενας εκανε τον αρρωστο οποτε μου πηρε ολη την μερα :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

θα την βαλω και μονη της γιατι και με τις 3 δεν φαινεται και τοσο καλα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nive

Οντως ωραια φωτο. 
Προπονησαρα εκανες...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια :01. Smile: 

ψαχνανε εθελοντες για να μεταφερουν τα φορτια και κανενας δεν ηθελε να παει μονο εγω προσφερθηκα γι αυτην την δουλεια και ετσι ο ταξιαρχος μου εδωσε στο τελος 10 μερες τιμητικη αδεια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  και ηταν ωραια προπονηση εκανα χαβαλε με το λοχια που ηταν μαζι καλα ηταν

----------


## jimmatas

πολυ καλη φωτο αυτη με το σεικερ και τα χακι!

----------


## Predator1995

> πολυ καλη φωτο αυτη με το σεικερ και τα χακι!


να σαι καλα φιλε μου :01. Smile:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

O διαγωνισμός παρατείνεται για αλλες 5 ημέρες, μέχρι τις *20 Σεπτεμβρίου*, όπου θα κλειδώσει το θέμα και θα γίνει η δημοσκόπηση για τις 3 καλύτερες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Philips_hadzovic

!!!

----------


## Philips_hadzovic

:02. Shock:

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπομπα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Kαλημέρα στην παρέα, να βάλω και εγω μια φωτογραφία μου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή όλων , προχωράμε να ανοίξουμε Δημοσκοπηση με τα παρακάτω μελη να διαγωνίζονται:

Fataoulas
Tolis 1989
COBRA_STYLE
RAMBO
schinas
ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961
jimmatas
Predator1995
Philips_hadzovic
mrkommatias

----------

